# dog walking. please help!



## mungomango (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi! I have just moved to Dubai and I have been here a week. I am living in the Springs, Springs 14 and I have a dog. She is not arriving until about 23rd September and then my husband follows a week later. So I will have her here for a week by myself!
I do work full time so I was wondering if anyone who like dogs might be able to walk for a week around lunch? It would't be far as it is hot at the moment but it would give here a break.
Please reply or send me a message if you could be interested. She is a Golden Lab mixed with a Somoyed and is lovely! 
Thanks


----------



## Eaheseman (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi. I'm a dog sitter from USA but won't be moving to Dubai till next month. But I do have a question for you. Was it hard to get the permit To send your dog Over to you ? I hope the whole process goes well for you. I'm pretty nervous about sending my dog over. 
Thank you. 






d


mungomango said:


> Hi! I have just moved to Dubai and I have been here a week. I am living in the Springs, Springs 14 and I have a dog. She is not arriving until about 23rd September and then my husband follows a week later. So I will have her here for a week by myself!
> I do work full time so I was wondering if anyone who like dogs might be able to walk for a week around lunch? It would't be far as it is hot at the moment but it would give here a break.
> Please reply or send me a message if you could be interested. She is a Golden Lab mixed with a Somoyed and is lovely!
> Thanks


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

mungomango said:


> Hi! I have just moved to Dubai and I have been here a week. I am living in the Springs, Springs 14 and I have a dog. She is not arriving until about 23rd September and then my husband follows a week later. So I will have her here for a week by myself!
> I do work full time so I was wondering if anyone who like dogs might be able to walk for a week around lunch? It would't be far as it is hot at the moment but it would give here a break.
> Please reply or send me a message if you could be interested. She is a Golden Lab mixed with a Somoyed and is lovely!
> Thanks


Welcome to Dubai. Sorry personnaly cant help with the dog walking but if you get stuck we use a lady to take care of our retriever when where away on hols i will DM you her number. cost is around 60aed per day for 2 visits and walking, so i guess if you just want the one visit sure she could help at a reduced rate.

We too live in Springs 14 and i find it great for dog walking there is a huge lake in the middle which links several springs together, several long walks on the outside and a big sand area 10 mins walk away where your dog can be let of the lead for some good exercise. 

goood luck


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Ha my dog nearly died when I first walked him over here in AD ! He's more used to it now but still only goes 100 yards! His exercise is mostly chasing the water in the garden at the mo and very small walks when it's cooler. I'm lucky he's tiny so doesn't need loads of walking!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My dog hides under the sofa when she sees her lead at the moment. She absolutely hates this weather. You may want to consider having a dog flap fitted.


----------



## Redbull Bev (Sep 28, 2012)

mungomango said:


> Hi! I have just moved to Dubai and I have been here a week. I am living in the Springs, Springs 14 and I have a dog. She is not arriving until about 23rd September and then my husband follows a week later. So I will have her here for a week by myself!
> I do work full time so I was wondering if anyone who like dogs might be able to walk for a week around lunch? It would't be far as it is hot at the moment but it would give here a break.
> Please reply or send me a message if you could be interested. She is a Golden Lab mixed with a Somoyed and is lovely!
> Thanks


Hi, my name is Bev and i live on Jumeirah Village Triangle with my husband. We both adore dogs and would be happy to help if you ever need help with dog walking.


----------

